# Medicare administration code for 90714



## jliving77 (Jun 26, 2014)

I just received a denial from Mercy Care Advantage telling me that 90471 is the incorrect admin code for 90714 (Td adult) and that they follow the Medicare guidelines for billing the admin code. The only ones I know about are for influenza, pneumonia and Hep B. I can't find anything about another code for this. Does anyone know if there is a Medicare HCPCS code for 90471? 

Jennifer L. CPC


----------



## Cherish79 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm not 100% sure about this, but if they are following Medicare guidelines, I don't think Medicare even covers that at all. But I haven't done IM in awhile, so I may be wrong.


----------



## pezztx (Jul 3, 2014)

As far as I know, Medicare doesn't cover it, UNLESS there is an injury. The dx must be an injury and the date of injury needs to be on the claim. They will not cover it if it's a booster 'just because'.


----------

